# تصميم شبكة مكافحة الحريق برشاشات الماء خطوة خطوة



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 مارس 2010)

مطلوب تصميم شبكة رشاشات ماء لمكافحة الحريق في مبني ابعاده : 90 قدم و 60 قدم علما بأن المواد المتداولة فيه غير قابلة للاشتعال السريع - المبني منشأ من مواد مقاومة للحريق ، يشمل التصميم :


تحديد عدد الرشاشات
مواسير التغذية 
المسافات البينية بين المواسير و كذلك المسافات البينية بين الرشاشات
المضخة اللازمة لتغذية الرشاشات وقت الحريق
 مكونات الشبكة من مواسير و محابس و خلافه مما يساعد في اتمام مهام الوظيفة التي صمم لأجلها الشبكة و توصيفها 
فكروا و سأوافيكم بحل كامل باذن الله


----------



## المتكامل (31 مارس 2010)

كائنك نسيت الارتفاع يا باش مهندس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng_mechanical (31 مارس 2010)

باشمهندس ياريت بعد اذنك تكمل الموضوع لانه مهم جدا وانا بدور علي اي حاجة عن الموضوع ده ومش لاقي انا اشتغلت تركيبات بس مشاريع صغيرة وقليله ياريت لو نستفيد من خبرتك ان شاء الله


----------



## aati badri (31 مارس 2010)

eng_mechanical قال:


> باشمهندس ياريت بعد اذنك تكمل الموضوع لانه مهم جدا وانا بدور علي اي حاجة عن الموضوع ده ومش لاقي انا اشتغلت تركيبات بس مشاريع صغيرة وقليله ياريت لو نستفيد من خبرتك ان شاء الله


 
أحيلك الى هذاالرابط
حسابات الحريق ‏(




123)


----------



## aati badri (31 مارس 2010)

وهذا ايضا
تصميم اعمال مكافحة الحريق باستخدام رشاشات الماء التلقائية العمل


----------



## aati badri (31 مارس 2010)

وهذا
انظمة اطفاء الحريق-طلب ‏(


----------



## aati badri (31 مارس 2010)

وعفوا
مقدما
والشكر لاصحاب الجهود الرائعة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 أبريل 2010)

عقوا زملائي الكرام 
انا نسيت انني لم ادرج الموضوع 
وسيكون امامكم في هذا المكان خلال هذا الاسبوع بعونه تعالي 
مرة اخري آسف 
و معذرة 
انعم الله عليكم بالصحة و العافية


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
الآن مع تكملة الموضوع خطوة خطوة [font=&quot]تصميم شبكة اطفاء باستخدام رشاشات الماء [/font]​ [font=&quot] خطوة خطوة[/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font]​ [font=&quot]مطلوب تصميم شبكة اطفاء برشاشات الماء تلقائية العمل لزوم مكافحة الحريق [/font]
[font=&quot]بمخزن ابعاده 90قدم و 60 قدم عرض[/font]
[font=&quot]المبني منشأ من مواد مقاومة للحريق [/font]*[font=&quot]fire resestive materials[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot]المواد المختزنة و المتداولة غير قابلة للاشتعال [/font][font=&quot] [/font]*[font=&quot]nonflamable materials[/font]*[font=&quot]أ[/font]
[font=&quot]أولا : حدد فئة الخطورة [/font][font=&quot]:[/font][font=&quot] بمعني قابلية المواد المتداولة او المختزنة للاشتعال و سرعة تغلغل النار فيها [/font]
[font=&quot]طبقا لمواصفات الهيئة القوميةلتوصيف اعمال مكافحة الحريق فقد تم تصنيف الاخطار كما سبق توصيفه :[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]خطر خفيف ( عادية ) حيث يوجد موادغير قابلة للاشتعال ، مثل المباني السكنية و الادارية ، وانا اختلف مع هذا التصنيف اذ انه قد انتشرت المواد البلاستيكية و غاز الطبخ وحتي الملابس كلها مواد سريعة الاشتعال و اصبحت البلاستيكات هي الرفيق الدائم الوجود في كل الأماكن وانا لازلت اذكر حريق عمارة الخضري بالخبر عام2001 م تقر يبا حتي زجاج الواجهات كان يذوب امام اعيننا ، وسبب سرعة انتشار الحريق المواد البلاستيكية و الاوراق المتواجدة بالمكاتب و لا احد يستطيع ان يلوم احد ، [/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]خطر متوسط حيث المواد ليست سريعة الاشتعال[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]خطر قوي حيث سرعة انتشار اللهب اقوي من ان تقاوم بوسائل عادية [/font]
[font=&quot]و بالتالي فان المبني محل الدراسة يصنف ضمن فئة الخطورة العادية ( خطر خفيف) . و من هذه المعلومات البسيطة نبدأ : [/font]
[font=&quot]ثانيا : حدد عدد الرشاشات اللازمة لمكافحة و اخماد الحريق بالمبني [/font]
[font=&quot]في حالتنا يكون الرشاش مسئولا عن تغطية مساحة لاتزيد عن 100 قدم مربع بحيث لا تزيد المسافة البينية عن 12 قدم[/font]
[font=&quot]و غليه يكون عدد الرشاشات يساوي خارج قسمة المساحة المراد تغطيتها [/font]
[font=&quot]= 90 ضرب 60 مقسوما علي 100 تساوي 54 رشاش [/font]
[font=&quot]ثالثا : [/font]​ ·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]ارسم مخطط مبدئي يبين شبكة المواسير الحاملة للرشاشات آخذا في الاعتبار المسافة البينية بين الرشاشات و كذلك بين الأفرع ،[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]كما يراعي وضعية ماسورة التغذية الرئيسية لهذه الأفرع و نقطة اتصالها مع قائم الامداد الرئيسي ، [/font][font=&quot][/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]يتم تركيب مجموعة حاكم تدفق مع بداية الوصلة الرئيسية ، [/font][font=&quot][/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]يجري التنسيق مع مجموخات التصميم و العمل الاخري[/font][font=&quot][/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]باستخدام الالوتوكاد يتم توقيع النقاظ على اللوحة وكل البيانات التي تم خطها بالرصاص [/font][font=&quot][/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]المسافة بين الحائط و اول رشاش تساوي نصف مابين صفي المواسير[/font][font=&quot][/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]كل محموعة رشاشات يتم تغذيتها من خلال ماسورة ذات قطر محدد سلفا في التوصيف بالمرجع [/font][font=&quot]nfpa 13 [/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot][/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]بتم تمثيل الرشاش بدوائر تتوسطها علامة الضرب ، و المواسير بخطوط ذات سماكة بارزة تميزها عن باقي خطوط المخطط ليسهل قراءتها [/font][font=&quot][/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]يتم توفيق اوضاع الرشاشات مع السقف الجمالي ، و يطلب من المالك او الاستشاري نسخة منه.[/font][font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot] في حالتنا يكون بعد اول رشاش عن الحائط المحاور 5 قدم ، و قد تم حسابها غلى اساس ان المسافة بين الفرعين الاولين تكون 10 ولا تتجاوز 12 فدم . [/font]
[font=&quot]رابعا :[/font]
*[font=&quot]تحديد اقطار مواسير التغذية[/font]*[font=&quot] :[/font]
[font=&quot]طبقا لتوصيف المرجعيات بخصوص مواسير التغذية فانه في حالات الخطورة العادية فان[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]الماسورة قطر واحد بوصة تغذي 2 رشاش [/font][font=&quot][/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]قطر بوصة و ربع تغذي ثلاثة [/font][font=&quot][/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]قطر بوصة و نصف تغذي 5 رشاشات[/font][font=&quot][/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]قطر 2 بوصة تغذي عشرين رشاش[/font][font=&quot][/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]قطر 3 بوصة تغذي حتي 40 رشاش [/font][font=&quot][/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]قطر اربعة بوصة يغذي أي عدد من الرشاشات [/font]
[font=&quot]بالإمكان توفيرا للتكلفة ان تقسم الرشاشات الي مجموعتين احدهما عبارة عن شبكة تغذية لـ 30 رشاش و الثانية شبكة تغذية 24 رشاش ، و بذلك نستخدم ماسورة تغذية رئيسية قطرها اربعة بوصة تنتهي بملحق عبارة عن تيه يغذي ماسورتان فرعيتان قطر كل منها 3 بوصة و تتدرج الماسورة الثلاثة بوصة في النقصان كلما تفرع منها مجموعة فتصبح 2.5 بوصة ثم 2 بوصة ثم بوصة و نصف كل يغذي طاقته المقننة له .[/font]
[font=&quot]ملحوظة :[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]ذكرنا انه لابد من تركيب مجموعة صمام حاكم التدفقفي مدخل المغذي الرئيسي و كذلك لكل طابق ان كان لديك مبني متعدد الطوابق .[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]ايضا يتم تركيب مجموعة صمام الإنذار على القائم المغذي [/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]ايضا ، اذا كانت لديك مساحة اكبر من 4800 مترمربع (في حالة الخطورة العادية و الخفيفة) ، ( 3750 متر مربع لدرجات الخطورة الأعلى ، و للمساحات ذات ارتفاع يفوق 370 سنتيمتر ) فانه يتم تغذيتها من قوائم متعددة يختص كل منها بمساحة محددة ، و يفضل تجزيئ المساحة لإمكانية الإستدلال على المكان حيث يوجد الحريق، ومن ثم: احكام السيطرة على الموقف . [/font][font=&quot][/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]اقصي مساحة يمكن حمايتها برأس رشاش واحد : [/font]
[font=&quot]1.[font=&quot] [/font][/font][font=&quot]سقف غير قابل للاحتراق في تواجد خطورة خفيفة : 21متر مربع و المسافة بين الرءوس لا تزيد عن 460 سنتيمتر ، اذا كانت الخطورة عادية ، بينما تغطي الرأس مساحة 12 متر مربع في حالة الخطورة العادية بمسافة بينية مماثلة للحالة السابقة ، اما اذا كانت الخطورة عالية فان المساحة المغطاة برأس واحد لا تتجاوز الـ 9.3 متر مربع بمسافة بينية لا تتجاوز 370 سنتيمتر.[/font][font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot]2.[font=&quot] [/font][/font][font=&quot]سقف المكان قابل للاحتراق و به عوائق كالجسور : تكون المساحة المحمية برأس رشاش واحد : 15 متر مربع في حالة الخطورة الخفيفة ، مع مسافة بينية لا تزيد عن 460 سنتيمتر ، بينما للخطورة العادية لا تتجاوز المساحة 12متر مربع و بمسافة بينية لا تتجاوز 460 سنتيمتر ، اما في حالة الخطورة العالية فان المساحة المحمية برأس رشاش واحد لاتتجاوز 9متر مربع و بمسافة لا تتجاوز 370 سنتيمتر[/font][font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot]3.[font=&quot] [/font][/font][font=&quot]تستند هذه المعلومات لكود الحريق الاردني و الدولي [/font][font=&quot]nfpa[/font][font=&quot] ايضا .[/font][font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot]4.[font=&quot] [/font][/font][font=&quot]لايجب ان تقل المسافة الأفقية بين العائق و رأس الرشاش عن 30 سنتيمتر[/font][font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot]5.[font=&quot] [/font][/font][font=&quot]المسافة الرأسية بين عاكس الرشاش والسطح الذي يعلوه لا يقل عن 30 سنتيمتر [/font][font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot]6.[font=&quot] [/font][/font][font=&quot]يوجد جدول يحدد العلاقة بين بعد راس الرش عن العائق و السقف الذي يعلوه ( [/font][font=&quot] nfpa 13[/font][font=&quot] و الكود الاردني جدول 39)[/font]
[font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot]خامسا :[/font]
[font=&quot] تغذية الشبكة بالمياه ، [/font][font=&quot][/font]


----------



## Abdel-Naser (25 أبريل 2010)

ننتظر النقطة الخامسة ومشكور على هذا العرض الرائع


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (26 أبريل 2010)

قمت برع دوره فى تصميم اعمال الحريق و حسباتها و كذلك برنامج elite للحسابات الهيدروليكيه و تصميم شبكتى غاز co2 , & fm200 من الممكن لك الاطلاع عليها من مواضيعى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك على المرو و على التوجيه 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو الأستفسار عن مبني 25 دور
ما هو الحل الأمثل لعمل شبكة إطفاء حريق به مع الوضع في الإعتبار ان ارتفاع المبني له تأثير علي سمت المضخة وان المبني به أدوار خدمة
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## omar 31 (26 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبعد شكرا على الموضوع ...
لدي استفسار 
هناك عدة وسائل لمقاومة الحريق وفي نفس الوقت تختلف ألابنيه(فنادق...مراب للسيارات.....
فكيف نختار الوسائل المناسبة لبناية ما و
هل هناك مثلا جداول توفر هده المعلومات


----------



## aati badri (27 أبريل 2010)

eng.a.nabiel قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> ارجو الأستفسار عن مبني 25 دور
> ما هو الحل الأمثل لعمل شبكة إطفاء حريق به مع الوضع في الإعتبار ان ارتفاع المبني له تأثير علي سمت المضخة وان المبني به أدوار خدمة​
> بارك الله فيكم​


 السلام عليكم م ابن النبيل

مرفق مخطط حريق لواحد من الابراج عمل زميل لا اعرفه له التحية
ارجو ان يفي بالغرض
ولكن
تحتاج prv لبعض الادوار ولكنه ركبها لخط الكبائن فقط لا ادري لماذا؟
وقد تحتاج لتقسيم المبنى بوضع خزان في احد ادوار الخدمة ومضخات اضافية مع هذا الخزان
لان السمت محدود بعوامل الاقتصاد والانابيب المستخدمة واسعار الprv وخلافه

http://ifile.it/wanq7r6/P-427%20RISER%20DIAGRAM.zip


----------



## nofal (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/السيد (27 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر ياهندسه وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (27 أبريل 2010)

aati badri قال:


> السلام عليكم م ابن النبيل
> 
> مرفق مخطط حريق لواحد من الابراج عمل زميل لا اعرفه له التحية
> ارجو ان يفي بالغرض
> ...


 
السلام علكيم
تحية خاصة لحضرتك يا بشمهندس
في الريزر اللي حضرتك بعته التدفق 500 جالون لكل دقيقة
المفروض أقل شئ 750
-----------
الأستفسار الثاني هل يجوز لي عمل تنك في دور الخدمة بمجموعة طلمبات الحريق لتغدية ما بأعلاه في حالة الحريق مع أستخدام تنك للحريف في هذا الدور ولكن بسعة تساوي أحتياج الطلمبة لنصف ساعة علي ان يتم تعويض النصف ساعة الأخري بطلمبة لها معدل تدفق عالي هذه الطلمبة تكون في الأسفل في غرفة الطلمات التي تجاور الخزان الأرضي لا تعمل إلا في حالة الحريق لتعويض الخزان الذي تم حسابة علي نصف ساعة وذلك لتعويض النصف ساعة الأخري المطلوبة لطلمبة الحريق العلوية
مع العلم انه يوجد مجموعة طلمبات أخري في الأسفل 
هذا يعني ان المبني مقسم علي قسمين بالنسبة لسيستم الحريق​


----------



## جمال الدين علام (8 مايو 2010)

أرجو الأستفسار عن شبكة أطفاء لشاطىء 1 كيلو


----------



## اسلام الباجورى (8 مايو 2010)

مشكور كتير على هذه المعلومات القيمه جدأ ولا تخرج الا من قيم


----------



## khaled t m (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير مهندس صبري ... 
وسلمت يمينك ....
خالص تقديري


----------



## سعد العادلى (13 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## فاطمة عبد الرحمن (14 مايو 2010)

_أشكرك بشدة وجزاك الله عنا كل خير_


----------



## حسام محمد (14 مايو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## nofal (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hsfarid (21 مايو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل م صبرى 

توجد صالة بمساحة 5000 متر مربع بارتفاع 8 مت 

وهى مجهزة بصناديق الحريق فقط 
و طلب المالك بعمل تامين اكثر لها 
بواسطة انظمة اطفاء الحريق 
فما راى حضرتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا احبذ في مثل هذه المساحات استخدام رشاشات الماء 
و بمسافة بينية لا تزيد عن 3.5متر و بالتالي تحتاج لـ408 رشاش 
ولاتساع المساحة انصح باستخدام صاعدان للتغذية ولكل منهما مجموعة محبس حاكم التدفق للمنطقة zone control valve ، و كذلك مجموعة الإنذار ذات محبس لا ارتداديfire alarm check valve
و يمكنك استخدام مجموعة مضخات الاطفاء بعطاء قدره 500 جا / د بسمت قدره 7 بار لكل من المضختين الرئيسيتين : احدهما تعمل بالكهرباء و الثانية تعمل بمحرك ديزل ، بالاضافة الي مضخة تعويض ضغط عطاؤها 50 جا / د 
ولا تنسي وصلة الدفاع المدني 
شيء هام لا بد من التنبيه له و هو ضرورة تواجد شبكة انذار بالحريق مزودة بكاشفات حريق 
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق 
واي اسئلة ، نستعين بالله ان يمكنني من الاجابة 
ثبتنا الله عند السؤال


----------



## hsfarid (22 مايو 2010)

عزيزى الاخ الفاضل المهندس / صبرى 
اولا : هل الارتفاع الكبير لتركيب الرشاشات و هو 8 متر ليس له تاثير سلبى على اداء الرشاشات 
ثانيا : ما هو الهزرد المستخدم فى هذة الحالة؟
ثالثا : هل يفضل استخدام لوب عند تصميم الشبكة الرئيسية للرشاشات
رابعا : - ما هو نوع الرشاش المستخدم و المناسب لهذا الارتفاع الكبير

اشكرك اخى الفاضل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم على المرور و التفاعل الايجاب و سأرد فيما بعد علي سؤالكم و لكن لي سؤال ماهي نوعية المواد المتداولة بهذا المبني 
وفقكم الله


----------



## hsfarid (23 مايو 2010)

عزيزى الاخ صبرى 
هى عبارة عن صالة العاب بمساحة 5000 متر مربع و ارتفاع 8.5 متر و مجارى الهواء مركبة على هذا الارتفاع العالى
مع تحياتى الى شخصكم الكريم


----------



## hsfarid (27 مايو 2010)

*اخى الفاضل المهندس صبرى على مجهودك الكبير 
فى هذا المنتدى 
مع تحياتى *


----------



## عمر يحيي (4 يونيو 2010)

تشرفت بمعرفت سيادتك بشمهندس سعيد انا خريج السنة دي بعمل فى مجال الهندسة الصحية عندى مشروع مطلوب عملة شبكة حريق بنظام الرشاشات واريد مساعدتك فى مراجعة هذا المشروع والاستفادة من خبراتك فى الاعمال الصحية كيف اتواصل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اهلا بكم زميلا و صديقا 
0540022507 يرحب ب ك م في السعودية
نتواصل عبر الملتقي و الايميل و اذا كنت في الخبر نقدر نتقابل 
و تحت امرك
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## زعبيل (19 يونيو 2010)

مشكور ياعزيزي ونحن في انتظارك


----------



## دبوسه (19 يونيو 2010)

والله العظيم مفيش احلى من كده وربنا يوقفلك ديما ولا الحلال ويزقق كل ما تتمنى
مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## عادل 1980 (20 يونيو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 يونيو 2010)

زميلنا المهندس عمر 
مرحبا بك 
اسف تأخرت في ان اراجعك رن على الجوال و انا باطلبك و اشوف طلباتك


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
على الطرح والموضوع المميز


----------



## احمدهارون (21 أغسطس 2010)

thank to all participant


----------



## احمدهارون (21 أغسطس 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
ماذا عن تصميم منظومة مكافحة حريق لمستودع بترول؟
ماء وفوم


----------



## وزوز (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندس أحمد هارون 
و كل الزملاء 
بالنسبة لمكافحة حرائق مستودعات البترول باستخدام الفوم و الماء 
أنا حضرت في السويد سبتمبرعام 1980 بيان قامت به شركة ناشيونال فوم الامريكية من خلال تمديد ماسورة جافة تمر داخل الخزان و معزولة عنه تماما في نهايتها أعلا الخزان فوهة لسكب الماء بالفوم لتغطية الوقود المشتعل بالسائل الرغوي 
أحد الطرق الأخري احاطة الخزانات بشبكة قواذف موجههة لتغطية المكان بالفوم و هي ذات حساسات للحريق تعطي اشارة لمضخة المياه و الفوم للعمل 
و يمكنك عن طريق النت ان تحصل على المزيد من نفس الشركة


----------



## EMADG35 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

Thk


----------



## eng.mohameed (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير م/ صبري


----------



## ايمن عفيف74 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## creative eng (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس علي مواضيعك القيمة جدا الملئية بالخبرة 
انا لسه ببتديء في مجال الفاير والحمد لله المعلومات دي بتساعدني كتييير جدااا


----------



## محمدكريم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

باشمهندس صبرى جزاك الله خير على المجهود الكبير والنفع من كل مواضيعك


----------



## mo.attia (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## سمير شربك (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك مهندسنا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وننتظر الباقي


----------



## على الشاعر (15 نوفمبر 2010)

up


----------



## ahmed hakim (16 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى المهندس صبرى 
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر و جزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بالتأكيد انت في حاجة لعمل حسابات هيدروليكية و عموما فـ 8 متر تقع ضمن نطاق سمت المضخة فهي لاتمثل الا أقل من 10 % من سمت المضخة


----------



## وائل البرعى (11 يناير 2011)

هذا جزء من chi.water pipe *ولكن ليس له علاقة بالموضوع الي بتكلم فيه ولكن أردت أن تنظر عليه ومعرفة رأيك
وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/aM-6uDho/chilled_water_pipe.html


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 يناير 2011)

تفصيلات كما الواقع و نموذجية 
جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## mechanic power (3 فبراير 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 مارس 2011)

*استكمال الاطفاء برشاشات الماء تلقائية العمل*

السلام عليكم 
نستكمل معا موضوع الاطفاء باستخدام رشاشات الماء تلقائية العمل 

الحد الأقصي للمساحة التي يمكن تغطيتها بصاعد يغذي طابق أو أكثر :
مرجع المعلومات : Nfpa 13 
صفحة 13.46 
articleبند : 8.2.1

سنذكر نوع الخطورة متبوعا بالحد الأقصي للمساحة التي يمكن تغطيتها بكل طابق مقدرة بالمتر المربع على أساس ان كل الرشاشات لا تعمل في وقت واحد:



منطقة منخفضة الخطورة : 4831 متر مربع
منطقة عادية الخطورة : 4831 متر مربع 
منطقة مفرطة الخطورة : 2323 متر مربع بدون عمل حسابات هيدروليكية و على اساس قطر الصاعد المغذي riser diameter

منطقة مفرطة الخطورة : 3716 متر مربع مع عمل حسابات هيدروليكية للتأكيد
مخازن ذات كثافة تخزين عالية :3716 متر مربع
مساحة الميزانين ليست مشمولة ضمن المساحة القصوي المذكورة أعلاه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 مارس 2011)

أقل تباعد بين رشاشات الماء و مصادر الحرارة (مقربة لأقرب سنتيمتر )
مقتبسة بتصرف يسير من بند- 8/5/3/2/5 جدول c
سنذكر نوعية مصدر الحرارة متبوعا بمسافة التباعد عن الرشاش
دفاية مخبأة : 95 سنتيمتر
دفاية موجهة مباشرة : 153 سنتيمتر
موقد خشب : 110 سم
طباخ ، فرن بالحائط
هواء حار لافح ،
مجري هواء حار غير معزول حراريا ،
مواسير ناقلة للبخار او ماء ساخن : 46 سم 
دفاية مشعة تعمل بالماء الساخن : 16 سم 
كشاف اضاءة ( حتي 250 وات ) : 16 سم
كشاف اضاءة ( حتي 500 وات ) : 30 سم

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (10 مارس 2011)

نشكرك شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس صبرى نفعك الله
عندى استفسار بعد اذنك الكود اللى حضرتك اتكلمت عنه ده ممكن الواحد يطلع عليه ازاى او الكود المصرى يعنى؟؟؟
اشكرك


----------



## ر.م علي (10 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## ecc1010 (9 أبريل 2011)

جزززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## talat_102001 (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## eng/elshemy (4 مايو 2011)

ياسيدى العزيز مشكور على ما قدمته ولكن اود تاكيد المعلومه انت فى البدايه حددت المبنى من النوع الخطوره العاديه والطبيعى فى هذه الحاله حسابه على ان الرشاش يغطى مساحة 21 متر مربع انت حسبته على انه 100 قدم مربع اى 9.3 متر مربع اى انك قمت بالحسابات على الخطوره العاليه نرجو التوضيح ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_power09 (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ياهندسه انا والله استفدت كتييييييييييير من 
حضرتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 مايو 2011)

انا رؤيتي من خلال التعامل مع الاماكن المصنفة بالخطورة المتوسطة او العادية و جدت ان الأفضل ان نحتاط لعمليات الاهمال و عدم تصنيف الاماكن طبقا للاشغال فتجد اختلاطا بين مناطق الخطورة في المكان الواحد لذا لزم الاحتياط فالحياة و المصلحة أغلي من رشاش ثمنه 12 ريال و مجموعة المواسير التي تخدمه 
ثم ان البيانات الموجودة في المرجعيات هي استرشادية لا يجب تجاوزها بمعني انك لا تتجاوز الـ 21 متر لكن غير ممنوع ان تستخدم الرشاش لتغطية مساحة اقل
وفقكم الله وشكرا على المرور و التعليق


----------



## نعيم عبدالكريم (17 يوليو 2011)

الحمدلله وكفى وصلاتا وسلاما على عباده الذين اصطفى ثم ام بعد بارك اللهم فيك اخى اسعد وبارك فى كل من ينشرالعلم ويساعد على التعلم ونشكرلك جهدك ولقد سمعت مقولة جميله ولكن لا ادرى لمن او من كاتبها وهى تقول تعلم العلم واقرأ فالعلم تاج النبوه والله قال ليحيى خذالكتاب بقوه وبارك اللهم فى منتدانا الذى هو بمثابة مناره تنيردروب السالكين والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## نعيم عبدالكريم (17 يوليو 2011)

*الحمدلله وكفى وصلاتا وسلاما على عباده الذين اصطفى ثم ام بعد بارك اللهم فيك اخى اسعد وبارك فى كل من ينشرالعلم ويساعد على التعلم ونشكرلك جهدك ولقد سمعت مقولة جميله ولكن لا ادرى لمن او من كاتبها وهى تقول تعلم العلم واقرأ فالعلم تاج النبوه والله قال ليحيى خذالكتاب بقوه وبارك اللهم فى منتدانا الذى هو بمثابة مناره تنيردروب السالكين والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
شكرا اخي م عبد الكريم 
و انا اسمي صبري عبد المعطي محمد سعيد و اختصارا صبري سعيد 
الا اذا كنت تقصد شخصا آخر 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## arfan1 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هل يتم تركيب مجموعة التحكم للمنطقة ( zone control assembly) لنظام الرشاشات مع صناديق الحريق أم فقط لنظام الرشاشات دون صناديق اطفاء الحريق .
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## arfan1 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

_Raft Foundation_


----------



## محمد ربيع جودة (11 سبتمبر 2011)

فين الموضوع


----------



## lynxshaheen (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندس صبري جزاك الله كل خير على كل ما قدمته لكن ارجوك اكمل الموضوع احنا محتاجينك لأني بدي اتعلّم


----------



## ahmed samy (14 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك يا م / صبري وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابومنال عباس (15 يناير 2012)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ehab67 (29 يونيو 2012)

a;vh

شكرا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (29 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mightydodi2002 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

​بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم مشاركة اكثر من رائعة وعطاك الله حتى يرضيك


----------



## اكرامى علاء (7 سبتمبر 2012)

م/صبرى سعيد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ياريت لو ممكن اعرف من حضرتك كيفة معرفة طول مسار الpipe الواصل بين كل رشاش والذى يلية لحساب الضغط عند كل رشاش وشكرا


----------



## eng.ms5 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=4]مهندس صبري سعيد....انت رائع...جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة.[/h]


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا
و أهلا بكم قي بيت المهندسين العرب و ملتقاهم


----------



## mahaasem (2 ديسمبر 2012)

مهندس صبرى ياريت لو عند حضرتك شرح لنظام novec وذلك للأهمية شاكرين أفضالكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أشكركم على المرور و جزاكم الله خيرا على ثنائكم و تقديركم 
المادة المشار إليها سائل صديق للبيئة و يعرف في السوق تجاريا باسم 3m novec 1230 , و يستخدم في اطفاء الحرائق لحماية الأجهزة الكهربية و الالكترونية تماما مثل الـ fm 200 و يمكنكم الدخول الي النت واكتبوا 3m novec 1239 pdf و ستحصلون على فيض من المعلومات عن المنتج و الشركات المنتجة ا

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## حمدي النمر (3 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## abdelsalamn (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amr_m3bood (11 فبراير 2013)

من فضلكم ما أقصى عدد من الرشاشات يمكن أن تعطيها Closed Loop بشبكة الحريق 
للقطرين 4" و 6" ؟
شاكرين لكم
​


----------



## Hamza Alabede (13 فبراير 2013)

موضوع شيق للغاية وننتظر النقطة الخامسة.........


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (14 يونيو 2013)

مشكور علي العرض الوافي


----------



## السهم الجرىء (6 يوليو 2013)

فى انتظار بقية موضوعكم 

جزيتم خيرا​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (8 أغسطس 2013)

arfan1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل يتم تركيب مجموعة التحكم للمنطقة ( zone control assembly) لنظام الرشاشات مع صناديق الحريق أم فقط لنظام الرشاشات دون صناديق اطفاء الحريق .
> و جزاكم الله خيرا



يتم تركيب zcv لمجموعة الرشاشات فقط كما ورد في صفحة 33 من كود nfpa 14 لسنة 2010 وهو موجود بالمنتدي وفيها الرسمة التفصيلية لمكونات المجموعة.


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (8 أغسطس 2013)

mahaasem قال:


> مهندس صبرى ياريت لو عند حضرتك شرح لنظام novec وذلك للأهمية شاكرين أفضالكم



مشاهدة المرفق prodinfo_novec1230.pdf


----------



## meto101 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

معلومات قوية جدا يا بشمهندس صبري ..ودة طبعا مش جديد علي حضرتك .. تسلم ايدك والله


----------



## Esabry (23 نوفمبر 2014)

ماسورة2" تغذى 10 رشاشات فقط وماسورة2.5" تغذى حتى20 رشاش فى حالة الخطورة العادية (وجزاك اللة خير)


----------



## ENG Amir Adly (23 نوفمبر 2014)

فين الموضوع


----------



## ENG/ AMER (23 نوفمبر 2014)

ممتاز جدا ...ننتظر التكمله


----------



## هشام _حجازي (4 ديسمبر 2014)

جزى الله الإخوة جميعا خير الجزاء خاصة الأخ الدكتور سعيد صبري , وكنت أود معرفة كيفية عمل حسابات الـ* (npsh) , **وكيف يتم تركيب الرشاشات داخل هنجر السقف به مائل , هل تكون المواسير مائلة مع ميلان السقف و تركب الرشاشات على أكواع 45 , أم لا *


----------



## مجدي كراجة (9 ديسمبر 2014)

يعطيك العافية مهندس معلومة مفيده شكرااا الك


----------



## noreldin2000 (24 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا دكتور صبري سعيد ونتمني منك الاستمرار في شرح تصميم شبكة الحريق


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (9 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## samad hamad (6 يناير 2016)

thanks


----------



## سلام العالم (12 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## ايمن برعى (9 أبريل 2017)

شكر الله لكم


----------

